# 42inch Plasma TV



## joshiks7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Friends,
Kindly suggest me 42 inch plasma TV from PANASONIC.
Need good picture quality, full HD, SMART tv and not very keen on 3D (but ready to buy if others features are worth).
Budget--70k (can extend if needed).
Thanks.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 26, 2012)

Why opt for Plasma when you can have a* very good* 40" LED TV in that budegt, and can also get a good 46" LED TV.
Now tell me what size you want then I will suggest you accordingly.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 26, 2012)

42UT50 is the one for you


----------



## joshiks7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,
I need plasma only which I feel are far better than LED as far as picture quality is concerned that too in less price.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes get the 42UT50 Plasma. It's got 3D as well.


----------



## joshiks7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot, but I am keen on Neo pdp panel and deep black pro which are there in only ST series.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmm then you have to extend your budget buddy  Or else you can get last year's ST30 42 inch for about 60k.


----------



## joshiks7 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 29, 2012)

joshiks7 said:


> Hi,
> I need plasma only which I feel are far better than LED as far as picture quality is concerned that too in less price.



Sorry to say but it is not what you feel, it is what the reality is, may be you have compared a high end plasma tv with a low end LED TV.
Yes the price of plasma's are very less when compared to a same size LED TV.But also you can't compare the picture quality as there is a lot of difference in both.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 29, 2012)

^

Sorry but that's completely not true. Plasma > LED in most cases. 

Also may I know why you ONLY recommend LED and Samsung TVs in every post?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmmm, I have compared PQ of many LED and plasmas and found that the PQ of LEDs is better.
And I recommend Samsung because its PQ is great but that is not the only reason, sony doesn't support many video formats like mkv etc where as samsung supports all.
And also Samsung panels looks better than Sony  
And Samsung LEDs of the same league are cheaper than Sony too.
Apart from that there is no doubt that in 3D LEDs LG is the best.

PS: I'm not saying that Sony is bad in any case.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 29, 2012)

Well let's forget about Sony, but I have to disagree completely on the LED vs Plasma part. You can check any respected Television review sites, LED TVs don't stand anywhere near Plasma TVs except super high end LEDs. 

There is no arguing over that.

I love Sony and Sony doesn't make Plasma sets, but fact is fact that Plasma > LED in PQ. And every single site supports this fact.

Anyway, also correcting you - the high end Samsung/LG sets are more expensive than Sony with inferior PQ. Low/Mid Range Sony and Samsung sets are about the same except that Samsung is lil too artificial


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 29, 2012)

If you don't agree with me on LED and Plasma thing then I suggest you to visit any showroom near you and experience the same, and then please share your experience.
And one more thing Plasma also consumes much more electricity when compared to LEDs


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 29, 2012)

I've already done that buddy. 

Do you think I'm mentally instable to say Plasma is better than LED being crazy about a brand called Sony which doesn't make a single Plasma TV ? No right ?

The only LED sets that can compete with Plasma are Sharp Elite and Sony Bravia HX925/950. 

And yes power consumption is lot higher in Plasma no doubt.

Plasmas have much superior contrast, amazingly smooth motion and more accurate colors than LED sets costing same or even twice as much.

Starting with ST50 model, all Panasonic plasmas are superior to any Sony LED except the HX950.

Even XT50 Plasma is better than Sony EX650.

Samsung E8000/7000, Panasonic ST/GT/VT 50 plasma sets are brilliant sets that are far superior than Samsung ES8000 LED and LG LM9600 LED


----------

